# 'Trendy Cross Breeds'



## Amymay (21 January 2011)

List them for me friends, plus how much they are routinely advertised for.

Thank you muchly


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 January 2011)

Juggles - usually something stupid like 500 big ones!!!


----------



## hunting mad (21 January 2011)

ChiChi..........around 500,and have seen for 1500


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 January 2011)

Whats a chi chi if not a chihuahua?


----------



## junglediva (21 January 2011)

jugs, jakpoms, jakdoodles,. have seen them between 300 and 600. x


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 January 2011)

The list is, unfortunately, endless.
Jackahuahuas, springador, shepador, yorkipoo, puggle,cavapoo, sprocker, etc etc.
As to price, usually twice what you would pay for a purebred version of either parent.


----------



## KarynK (21 January 2011)

But they are pure-bred don't you know if both their parents are registered with the KC, and because they are rare,  or is it new?  I will pay much more money and they are all hypo-allergenic and perfect tempered and both parents can be seen and they have been health checked by some bloke around the corner over the phone, but how can I resist that cool name!

I suppose my creation would be the Siberian Heeler (ACD x Sibe), would probably kill more reindeer than it actually herded and almost never obey any command without a mains electric collar!!


----------



## hunting mad (21 January 2011)

Kitsune said:



			Whats a chi chi if not a chihuahua?
		
Click to expand...

A chi chi,is a cross between a chihuahua and a chinese crested.I believe a very common cross in america


----------



## CAYLA (21 January 2011)

Jacks h i t
S h i tpoo
Jack s h i t
Goldendoodle
Labradoodle
Huskita
Pointerdor
Poochi
Rotcher (I kid u not) 
Whiperdor

Load a bull **** (would describe it all, without the chavtastic names. 
I argued on the telephone at work re a labradoodle, I was loggingher call and said "so x breed 9 months" she said "erm, no, a labradoodle", I said "yeah a cross breed", she said "no, I paid good money and the father qualified for crufts and they had 2 litters and loads of people where buying them", I said, "a x breed from a back street breeder then", the dog/puppy in question has hip displasia


----------



## misterjinglejay (21 January 2011)

Huskamute - always to people who couldn't cope with either breed!


----------



## soloabe (21 January 2011)

hunting mad said:



			A chi chi,is a cross between a chihuahua and a chinese crested.I believe a very common cross in america
		
Click to expand...

Not really a popular mix. 

But it is a popular Mexican restaurant.


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 January 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Jacks h i t
S h i tpoo
Jack s h i t
Goldendoodle
Labradoodle
Huskita
Pointerdor
Poochi
Rotcher (I kid u not) 
Whiperdor

Load a bull **** (would describe it all, without the chavtastic names. 
I argued on the telephone at work re a labradoodle, I was loggingher call and said "so x breed 9 months" she said "erm, no, a labradoodle", I said "yeah a cross breed", she said "no, I paid good money and the father qualified for crufts and they had 2 litters and loads of people where buying them", I said, "a x breed from a back street breeder then", the dog/puppy in question has hip displasia 

Click to expand...

LOL Cayla, glad you went the diplomatic route.


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 January 2011)

Jack ***** lmao!

Ahh I call chihuahua's chi chis!


----------



## prosefullstop (22 January 2011)

Puggles. Beagle x Pug. These started the "hybrid" trend in America, though Labradoodles and Cockapoos were already common crosses.

Tiny poodle crosses--Maltipoos and Yorkipoos--seem to be the most popular crosses in NY these days.


----------



## Toffee44 (22 January 2011)

St Weiler , rottweiler x st Bernard .

I have seene advertised between 300-600 but paid less for mine, v friendly pup already has  learnt sit, stay, come, kinda gets the idea of down and the all important NO. 

Not v popular over here. 

BTW didn't get him for fashion we wanted a big dog. And the litter caught our eye.


----------



## JosieB (22 January 2011)

Dorkie... dachsund x yorkie    200-300


----------



## Paint Me Proud (22 January 2011)

a colleague has a Cockerpoo - she paid £600 for it and i kid you not it is the spitting image of a Tibetan Terrier - but i know which i would prefer 

I did see a litter of Daneadoodles advertised recently - must say they were very cute and would probably be striking looking dogs but why cant they just be advertised as what they are - Great Dane x Poodle

Our old dog was, in new terms, a Sprollie, but we had her before all this silly name business and when asked she was always called our 'springer collie cross'


----------



## lukeylou (22 January 2011)

i have a pootalian....though i don't think it's kicked off yet, since they look like long legged drowned rats!


----------



## Oberon (22 January 2011)

Ok - my geriatric RSPCA reject is (we believe) a GSD X Collie.

Can she have a trendy name, please?


----------



## RuthnMeg (22 January 2011)

I have a Whippadore, and I don't think it is a 'trendy' x breed, just an accidental one - it was, honest!
I didn't pay a penny for her, as she was bred within the family. My step mum thought she had closed the kitchen door, but my uncles whippet didn't think so! If I could I'd order another as I like both breeds, so I've got the best of both worlds.

I've seen Goldenpoos, and my mum has a Colladore and a Laburcher. I am quite happy to call them all x breeds, but somehow making up names for them is quite amusing and there is nowt wrong with that!

This seems very funny too!;
http://www.funny-dog.com/jokesfun/crossedwith.htm


----------



## RuthnMeg (22 January 2011)

Oberon said:



			Ok - my geriatric RSPCA reject is (we believe) a GSD X Collie.

Can she have a trendy name, please?
		
Click to expand...

A 'Gollie Dog'?


----------



## Toffee44 (22 January 2011)

RuthnMeg said:



			A 'Gollie Dog'?
		
Click to expand...

Gollie Cog 


Or 


Coggleshep ????


----------



## Oberon (23 January 2011)

LOl - I was thinking about a German Border.....


----------



## fallenangel123 (23 January 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			St Weiler , rottweiler x st Bernard .

I have seene advertised between 300-600 but paid less for mine, v friendly pup already has  learnt sit, stay, come, kinda gets the idea of down and the all important NO. 

Not v popular over here. 

BTW didn't get him for fashion we wanted a big dog. And the litter caught our eye.
		
Click to expand...

I have a Great Weiler, (great dane x Rottweiler) paid £50.00 for him nine years ago before these things got trendy. He is absolutely wonderful, good with the kids, and protective of us when we are out and about. He is a huge mainly black dog with blue eyes, so a stare generally works for him!Only trouble is I know I'll never be able to replace him!


----------



## reddie (23 January 2011)

We have a 6 year old schnoodle - a mini poodle x mini schnauzer, result of accidental mating before these trendy cross breeds became popular.  i would say she s an absolute star, intelligent, lovable, can be a lap dog and will walk for miles chasing birds, rolling in mud etc.  She's the best behaved dog we've ever had.  I take her to training, she had'nt been trained when we got her aged 5, and she proved the saying "you can't teach an old dog new tricks" wrong. After a shaky start, she's bril in the group.


----------



## celfyddydau (23 January 2011)

A very series site about designer breeds
http://www.designermixes.org/Dogs/Index.aspx

I get a lot of cross breeds coming to training classes and there are a lot in the local park.  Some people get very funny if you call them cross breeds or mongrels, especially as they have paid a lot of money.

I have seen adverts for "pedigree" Y x Z with papered parents, and ads for rare breed, hard to find Y x Z get your cross breed for silly money.

I do find that the more people pay for their dog the more willing they are to train and socialise them.


----------



## KarynK (23 January 2011)

And there they are on that site giving out "BREED" information a half bred is not a breed and on there it has recognition details "suggesting" that someone is recognising an F1 cross as a breed!!!

Still I suppose Money talks and hang everything else what the GP wants someone will breed for them to pay a lot of money for, guess the shock comes when they take it to a dog show!  I hope these dogs are finding good homes but I doubt most of the people breeding them really care.

 I am appalled by how many breeders are doing this, some of which should know a lot better, but its the perfect way round the KC litter controls and health checks  I suppose and no registration fees = maximum profit especially if you have both parents!!

Depressing!


----------



## Jake10 (23 January 2011)

Jakes a springer spaniel x border collie = sprollie 
Looks just like a border collie to the average joe but there are subtle spangle bits in there  He was an accident, the spaniel stud got to the daughters collie bitch apparently. Both parents nice enough working dogs paid more than I would normally for a crossbreed just over £100 but worth every penny


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (23 January 2011)

All the ridiculous sounding crosses in this part of the world seem to sell for 600 - 1200 pounds!! as some one else has already said a lot more than the well bred health tested pedigree of any kind. Bought by people who wouldn't pay for a mongrel....


----------



## Amymay (24 January 2011)

Thanks everyone.  Interesting combinations (although I'm not sure what all of them are, so will go look them up).

LOL Cayla


----------



## Snowy Celandine (24 January 2011)

They are all mongrels to me I'm afraid.  I've always had Whippets and I love them. I think it's really odd to see them crossed with Staffies.  A whippet with a big, broad head and small eyes looks alarming to me


----------



## bex1984 (24 January 2011)

Stan is a Jack Russell x Border Terrier...a Brussel? a Jorder? hmmm....I usually refer to him as a stinky farm terrierest! He was NOT cheap though, but I'm happy that we paid for a puppy who was well socialised - child proof, (reasonably) cat proof, other dog proof, horse proof, cow proof....etc!


----------



## celfyddydau (24 January 2011)

Bichon Noir anyone?

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033102561/ba768270.html

No idea how this is a rare and unique breed,let alone how the pups come with 5 generation pedigrees when mum is a Bichon and dad a poodle.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 January 2011)

celfyddydau said:



			Bichon Noir anyone?

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033102561/ba768270.html

No idea how this is a rare and unique breed,let alone how the pups come with 5 generation pedigrees when mum is a Bichon and dad a poodle.
		
Click to expand...

FGS "fundamentally a black Bichon Frise", no its not its a cross breed.  £800 for a bitch, and that is carrying half Bichon genes so will more than likely chuck out white pups if it is bred from, and of course it will be.  Wonder how they will advertise that litter, half Bichon Frise half Bichon Noir?


----------



## alesea (24 January 2011)

Well in that case I am the very proud owner of a Pointermann and a 100% pure-bred Heinz 57. Of course they both very 'special', and have absolutely unique breeding!


(Good job one was free and one was from the Dog's Trust then isn't it...)


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (24 January 2011)

Snowy Celandine said:



			They are all mongrels to me I'm afraid.  I've always had Whippets and I love them. I think it's really odd to see them crossed with Staffies.  A whippet with a big, broad head and small eyes looks alarming to me 

Click to expand...

I know what you're saying - Pug ugly! No offence to pugs intended.  How do you feel about Werriers?


----------



## Brownmare (24 January 2011)

I saw a litter of Jackweilers advertised last year. I can only hope they ended p the size of a russell with the temperament of a rottie not the other way round


----------



## Foxfolly (24 January 2011)

Well never advertised as we kept her... but we have maybe bred the first ever 

ROTTERDALE!! 

Well officially a Patter-weiler but we think Rotterdale sounds better!
Our patterdale stud dog managed to mate our Rottweiler bitch, we have no idea how as in the 4 years we've had him he's never managed before, he must hav caught her lying down, we had no idea she was in pup until the day she gave birth! She had 4 but 2 faded and died and a 3rd was stillborn.
Yeti was tiny actually smaller than a terrier pup but she latched on and fed and kept feeding, she definitely had that fighting spirit, and although mum is very clumsy she managed not to lie on her. Jade always mothers the patterdale pups when we have a litter, she she is a proper softie but we have never bred from her as she has a restriction on her pedigree papers!!

Here is Yeti, she is a bit taller than a standard Patterdale and although she does have a strong Rottie type head she is very athletically built and extremely fast. We could never have sold her as we were too intrigued at what she would end up like, she is lovely and has the most fab temperament, but then so have both the parents! She's 3 and a half months old in this photo.


----------



## KarynK (24 January 2011)

celfyddydau said:



			Bichon Noir anyone?

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033102561/ba768270.html

No idea how this is a rare and unique breed,let alone how the pups come with 5 generation pedigrees when mum is a Bichon and dad a poodle.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone notice the report facility to the right of the Add?  

To me this is deliberately misleading and should be reported, preferably to Trading Standards but the paper will do to start, anyone up for a bit of a fightback to save those who don't do their research???


----------



## cellie (24 January 2011)

katielou said:



			Not really a popular mix. 

But it is a popular Mexican restaurant.
		
Click to expand...

I just  mis read that quote as popular in  mexican restaurants lol probably for anorexics not very meaty


----------



## Blanche (25 January 2011)

I've met a few people with a few weird breeds in the last few months and had a few interesting discussions ! One woman told me very proudly that she had a labmaraner and when she noticed my jaw had dropped open she thought I was at a loss as to what it was said it was lab and wiemaraner . I said I realised what breeds the cross was . 'Oh no its not a cross its a breed . It cost a £1000 and is a breed.' Well I gave up after trying to find out what health/hips had been done and my brain started aching ! Other great crosses I've come across recently are Akita x Alaskan Malamute , Shar pei x lab (mistake) , Shar pei x Lakeland Terrier (on purpose) . Why .


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (25 January 2011)

We have two Spanadors! They are gorgeous but we didn't pay anything for them. They look like mini chocolate labs!


----------



## s4sugar (25 January 2011)

When clients come to book in their cross breeds I always ask what was the mother & write down that breed X.

If they don't know what the mother was -which is not uncommon with some of the puppy farm designer dogs - I put whatever size cross breed with coat type if for grooming.

After all you can only be sure of mum unless there is a paper trail and if you don't know what mum is the breed or mix is just a guess.

I did see an advert for an unregistered Landseer newfoundland at stud - the mind boggles.


----------



## PerdixPerdix (25 January 2011)

Im sorry but this thread has had me literally laughing out loud!

I love the 'no, its a pedigree..!!' ''no, its a mongrel'

i even had an argument with a 'very knowledgable young terrierman wannabe' that his pit bull X greyhound X saluki was in fact a LURCHER!!!
 'its not a lurcher, its a blah crossed blah crossed blah'.. 'no, its a fooking lurcher-what do you think a lurcher is you pretentious moron!!!''

Have got to say foxfolly, have you ever got someone to try Yeti on a fox, bet she would be freaking awesome???

I 'breed' sprockers, the energy of a springer X the versatility, grit and ease of a cocker.  both parent do indeed have 5 gen pedigrees, the dad has an awesome pedigree with 46 FTCH/W in it, but that doesnt apply to their puppies. Luckily i dont sell to idiots so if was ever asked that i would just laugh.

I spose my pups at the moment are PatterJacks... please someone cyber punch me if i ever call them that!


----------



## mollichop (25 January 2011)

PerdixPerdix said:



			.. 'no, its a fooking lurcher-what do you think a lurcher is you pretentious moron!!!''
		
Click to expand...

 There's no telling some people!


----------



## Foxfolly (25 January 2011)

PerdixPerdix said:



			Have got to say foxfolly, have you ever got someone to try Yeti on a fox, bet she would be freaking awesome???
		
Click to expand...

She'll probably do some ratting with the other terriers, we only use them for ratting anyway, her Dad is a very good worker, he's nuttall lines so if she takes after him she probably would take on something bigger than a rat... Will (Dad) would take on anything given the chance, he has a few scars to prove it... accidental Badger incident :-0 !!!

She's actually been out once beating which she was good at but I think she's too greedy to retrieve as she has already caught a few pheasants out walking... but she eats rather than brings them back.... that'll be the Rottie appetite!!

She was such a little miracle that we just had to keep her!


----------



## PerdixPerdix (25 January 2011)

I'd be sorely tempted to give her a go. awesome looking dog.

her face is almost identical to our patterdale bitch. 

You have to keep them when youve been there through the thick of it and nursed them. one of our sprockers last year, stunning lemon and white boy, had a really tough start , lots of late night bottle feeds and carrying him around in my pocket witha handwarmer bless, and i was desperate to hold on to him, but OHs best mate came to stay for a weekend and his GF fell in love and i just couldnt say no. they have a patterdale pup from us as well so its nice to keep up with how they are getting on.


----------



## Zirach (26 January 2011)

Ive got a yorkiepoo, little wirey haired chap. 3 in the litter and each one looked totally different. Cost £200 which I thought was reasonable considering some of the silly prices.

I wanted a smaller. terrier type dog to keep our lab company and he actually looked quite like a wirey parsons jack russell pup when we went to look.

I like the combination of the breeds, doesnt bother me if he classed as a cross breed or mongrel, some of the best dogs we have had have been mongrels!

He has the intelligence of a poodle combined with the feistyness and nice nature of a yorkie.

There are some ridiculous prices about especially for the really little chau types.


----------



## Pipkin (4 February 2011)

PerdixPerdix said:



			Im sorry but this thread has had me literally laughing out loud!

I love the 'no, its a pedigree..!!' ''no, its a mongrel'

i even had an argument with a 'very knowledgable young terrierman wannabe' that his pit bull X greyhound X saluki was in fact a LURCHER!!!
 'its not a lurcher, its a blah crossed blah crossed blah'.. 'no, its a fooking lurcher-what do you think a lurcher is you pretentious moron!!!''

Have got to say foxfolly, have you ever got someone to try Yeti on a fox, bet she would be freaking awesome???

I 'breed' sprockers, the energy of a springer X the versatility, grit and ease of a cocker.  both parent do indeed have 5 gen pedigrees, the dad has an awesome pedigree with 46 FTCH/W in it, but that doesnt apply to their puppies. Luckily i dont sell to idiots so if was ever asked that i would just laugh.

I spose my pups at the moment are PatterJacks... please someone cyber punch me if i ever call them that!
		
Click to expand...

Teee heeee I always used to think the same about lurchers, until I met my OH and he quickly corrected me (whilst laughing a lot) and explained the whole long sighted, running thing blah blah blah lol, have 3 lurchers, fab dogs!!!

Also have a sprocker, which wasnt stupidly priced (actually a lot cheaper than springers and cockers) he was purchased for working, not that he actually does much lol he`s good at catching mice and flushing pheasants, anything else is to a friend to play with


----------



## Seahorse (4 February 2011)

I had a collie x lurcher but I always called him a Lurcher, but when he ran after something he would round it up like a sheep!!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (4 February 2011)

Blanche said:



			Other great crosses I've come across recently are Akita x Alaskan Malamute Why .
		
Click to expand...

Madness.


----------



## vieshot (4 February 2011)

Im actually a big mongrel fan BUT would not promote breeding cross breds. I paid £125 for my merle cross bred. I think the point of a pedigree is that you can predict size, trainability, temprement etc judging by what is most common for that breed. You know how much exercise it is likely to need etc- knowing this information will make it more likely to ensure you get the correct dog for your lifestyle. 

Like my cross bred was sold to me as a collie x labrador, she looks like a heavy set border collie. I cant guarantee her parentage is what she was sold to me as and now she has grown up, everything about her behaviour is mostly border collie. A novice dog owner could have brought her thinking 'shes crossed with a labrador, theyre great family pets!' and now have a bouncy, over-excited, sometimes nervous exercise obsessed nutjob on their hands!


----------



## haycroft (4 February 2011)

Seahorse said:



			I had a collie x lurcher but I always called him a Lurcher, but when he ran after something he would round it up like a sheep!!
		
Click to expand...

collie x lurcher is in fact a lurcher as long as theres a sighthound breed in the cross

sighthound x with any other breed(s)= lurcher
sighthound x sighthound = longdog but also can be called a lurcher
which of course are crosses

some people make me mad with these fashion names..and yes some crosses turn out to be good pets/workers 
the whippet is the 'poor mans dog',fetching the dinner on the table as the greyhound was too big and not as agile so i think they had crossed the greyhound with something simular to the manchester terrier over so many years hence the whippet


----------



## rowy (4 February 2011)

we have a cockapoo. must admit she does look a bit like a tibetan terrier. was trying to tell my sis this(she owns her) but she denied it. 
anyway cockapoos cost between £450 for a black one and up to £700 for "teddy bear" which is basically cream.


----------



## haycroft (4 February 2011)

rowy said:



			we have a cockapoo. must admit she does look a bit like a tibetan terrier. was trying to tell my sis this(she owns her) but she denied it. 
anyway cockapoos cost between £450 for a black one and up to £700 for "teddy bear" which is basically cream. 





Click to expand...

she is sweet BUT i would never pay that price for any dog ,my kc reg dogs wasnt even that price and they both have good pedigrees and the parents have proven themselves

what really get my goat up aswell is when breeder put a higher price for the bitches..why? encourages more breeding,im sure it doesnt cost more to rear a girlie

when i was looking for my first dog we phoned up a so called breeder and each indiviual colour was a diff price tag why?..in fact my first whippy was un reg and she was £150(a few yaers ago)..


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 February 2011)

Bloody hell my two were bred in the purple, all health tests, pink pedigrees from Germany and they were only £300 each....


----------



## rowy (4 February 2011)

our pure bred KC registered sheltie cos about £500. I guess its really different with each breed and how rare they are and how popular they are. I dont see many cockapoo breeders around obv cos they are a cross breed but they have just become really popular because of looking kinda like a teddy bear and having good temperments as well as being a good size and most dont shed. 
I guess dogs are just priced how high people are willing to pay for them, a lot of people were buying from this breeder who bred cockapoos as well as cocker spaniels. He had a huge waiting list for the cockapoos.


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 February 2011)

Not all poodle crosses are non shedding, some take the coat of the other breed.

You're right though, if people are willing to pay that amount of money....just as long as people know there are other options than the first pup they see and the words of a slick talking seller.
I could sell my bitch for £££ or breed her back from now until kingdom come, because I can talk her up and she has all those snazzy papers and all that fancy-dan ancestry...but I know it would be wrong because she is a looper 

However I'll be heading into the £500-£1000 bracket for my next one unless I get very good luck with a rescue or rehome so I shouldn't complain


----------



## celfyddydau (4 February 2011)

Springbatts

http://manorroyspringbatts.webs.com/newspuppiesforsale.htm

These people used to breed pure bassetts/labs and dallies now they are on the cross breed band wagon and will sell you a F3 pup with a "certificate of breeding" for £800, want a F1 well that's just £600


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 February 2011)

There are 8 puppies in 1 litter at £800 each that makes £6,400 from just 1 litter, what worries me is someone else will be tempted to go down the same road.


----------



## KarynK (4 February 2011)

It's about time that the tax man got involved with this as well me thinks as there are a lot of people out there mis selling cross breds as pedigrees and making an absolute killing out of it.     Blimey at that rate you'd make more money than dealing drugs !!!


----------



## CAYLA (4 February 2011)

KarynK said:



			It's about time that the tax man got involved with this as well me thinks as there are a lot of people out there mis selling cross breds as pedigrees and making an absolute killing out of it.     Blimey at that rate you'd make more money than dealing drugs !!!
		
Click to expand...

I have done, and gotten some results  .All you need do is send in a few pages of your local add mart type paper, along with a little note and a few sums


----------



## Spudlet (4 February 2011)

CAYLA said:



			I have done, and gotten some results  .All you need do is send in a few pages of your local add mart type paper, along with a little note and a few sums

Click to expand...

OK, hands up all those who just for a second thought Cayla had been resorting to desperate measures to fund the dog food bill and dealing out stuff in little bags on street corners....


----------



## Jane_Lou (4 February 2011)

My lovely old rescue dog (rip Tara) was a real Heinz 57 but kind of cute in a scruffy sort of way. I was stopped one day by a very posh lady who asked what breed she was - i explained she was a British Bitzer (as in Bits of this and bits of that )  woman was most impressed and asked me where she could buy one as she really fancied a rare breed


----------



## fruity (4 February 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Jacks h i t
S h i tpoo
Jack s h i t
Goldendoodle
Labradoodle
Huskita
Pointerdor
Poochi
Rotcher (I kid u not) 
Whiperdor

Load a bull **** (would describe it all, without the chavtastic names. 
I argued on the telephone at work re a labradoodle, I was loggingher call and said "so x breed 9 months" she said "erm, no, a labradoodle", I said "yeah a cross breed", she said "no, I paid good money and the father qualified for crufts and they had 2 litters and loads of people where buying them", I said, "a x breed from a back street breeder then", the dog/puppy in question has hip displasia 

Click to expand...

Ha similar to what i have to deal with at work everyday,i spoke to a lady the other day,asked what her pup was and she said a jackapoo,oh i said so a jack russell x poodle ok will just add that to the system,she said no a jackapoo,their a breed in their own right now surely being £450 a pup! i felt like saying no your just a mug for paying that for a glorified x breed! of course i couldn't say that to her as would probably be sacked,the amount of times i've had to bite my tongue,hard!


----------



## CAYLA (4 February 2011)

Spudlet said:



			OK, hands up all those who just for a second thought Cayla had been resorting to desperate measures to fund the dog food bill and dealing out stuff in little bags on street corners....

Click to expand...

Me, I did......Oh..........I am CAYLA


----------



## CAYLA (4 February 2011)

fruity said:



			Ha similar to what i have to deal with at work everyday,i spoke to a lady the other day,asked what her pup was and she said a jackapoo,oh i said so a jack russell x poodle ok will just add that to the system,she said no a jackapoo,their a breed in their own right now surely being £450 a pup! i felt like saying no your just a mug for paying that for a glorified x breed! of course i couldn't say that to her as would probably be sacked,the amount of times i've had to bite my tongue,hard!
		
Click to expand...


I'm pretty shocking in what I say to the clients, good job it's not recorded 
The best part was her saying "they have less health problems you know", "ah okey dokey ladey, that's why!, your (labradoodle) has horrendous hip dysplasia at 9 months


----------



## CAYLA (4 February 2011)

Jane_Lou said:



			My lovely old rescue dog (rip Tara) was a real Heinz 57 but kind of cute in a scruffy sort of way. I was stopped one day by a very posh lady who asked what breed she was - i explained she was a British Bitzer (as in Bits of this and bits of that )  woman was most impressed and asked me where she could buy one as she really fancied a rare breed 

Click to expand...

Lol, I would say it (surprises me) that people are so dence!....but it doesn't


----------



## CAYLA (4 February 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			There are 8 puppies in 1 litter at £800 each that makes £6,400 from just 1 litter, what worries me is someone else will be tempted to go down the same road.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is Db, they do, just that.......it's a good top up when your are on the dole.


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 February 2011)

Cayla how much do you charge people for your rescues? If thats not being rude. I paid £200 for my 2 dobes, were £150 each but as job lot got them for £200 as they wanted them to go together.

How about giving your crossbreeds fancy made up names and charging a premium, they would be queing at your door. Tried to add smiley faces but not working for me.


----------



## fruity (4 February 2011)

we had one lady last saturday ring and was in a panic because her dog was giving birth and she didn't know what to do,i assumed it was a mis mating but no it turns out she had mated it with her other dog on purpose,you'd think she might of read up a bit first while the bitch was preggers! it then tunred out the bitch was a staffi cross! and the dad was a 'american' staffie,ummm staffie gives a hint that it should be from Staffordshire so going on that i'm guessing he's a pitbull! oh and hers are going for £500  pop,i'm sure they'll end up in good hands,NOT! I can get away with saying a few things to clients but our bosses are fairly strict so try not to push it but my god is is hard to keep quiet when your fuming inside!


----------



## jasmine (4 February 2011)

Why on earth would anyone pay £800 for a x-breed!!!!!!  Unbelievable


----------



## CAYLA (4 February 2011)

fruity said:



			we had one lady last saturday ring and was in a panic because her dog was giving birth and she didn't know what to do,i assumed it was a mis mating but no it turns out she had mated it with her other dog on purpose,you'd think she might of read up a bit first while the bitch was preggers! it then tunred out the bitch was a staffi cross! and the dad was a 'american' staffie,ummm staffie gives a hint that it should be from Staffordshire so going on that i'm guessing he's a pitbull! oh and hers are going for £500  pop,i'm sure they'll end up in good hands,NOT! I can get away with saying a few things to clients but our bosses are fairly strict so try not to push it but my god is is hard to keep quiet when your fuming inside!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, thats my bug bear, esp when I'm woken at 2am .Im not so nice, I will say, "did you bother to read a book or make yourself familiar with the signs of whelp? "no" "well that was a bit irrisponsible", ok, now for the cost............ "erm, I don't have that kind of money" , "Is that something else, you did not bother to think of then"? 

Yep......it's annoying as hell.


----------



## CAYLA (4 February 2011)

jasmine said:



			Why on earth would anyone pay £800 for a x-breed!!!!!!  Unbelievable 

Click to expand...

That is the question isn't it? the mind boggles


----------



## Smitty (5 February 2011)

A friend of mine has acquired 2 labradoodles (boy and girl) and he is going to start breeding labradoodles  Will this work or will he get labs and/or poodles?

A farmer down the road from us some years ago was reputed to be crossing a wolf with collies (a wofolies?).  I think they actually existed as a friend of my ex had one.

I took our springer/collie (but definately a mongrel!) back to show his breeder and told her he had caught a rabbit.  She was not surprised as his dad was half greyound!

He had lots of black flecks in his coat and when I was walking through a town with him one day a little girl got very excited and screemed out 'Look granny, a dalmation'.  Granny was not impressed and said (grumpy voice) 'Thats not a dalmation, its a mongrel'!

These days of course he would be a sprollie (or would if his parents were purebred!).


----------



## vieshot (5 February 2011)

KarynK said:



			It's about time that the tax man got involved with this as well me thinks as there are a lot of people out there mis selling cross breds as pedigrees and making an absolute killing out of it.     Blimey at that rate you'd make more money than dealing drugs !!!
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you dont deal drugs


----------



## vieshot (5 February 2011)

fruity said:



			we had one lady last saturday ring and was in a panic because her dog was giving birth and she didn't know what to do,i assumed it was a mis mating but no it turns out she had mated it with her other dog on purpose,you'd think she might of read up a bit first while the bitch was preggers! it then tunred out the bitch was a staffi cross! and the dad was a 'american' staffie,ummm staffie gives a hint that it should be from Staffordshire so going on that i'm guessing he's a pitbull! oh and hers are going for £500  pop,i'm sure they'll end up in good hands,NOT! I can get away with saying a few things to clients but our bosses are fairly strict so try not to push it but my god is is hard to keep quiet when your fuming inside!
		
Click to expand...

Id actually love to own a pitbull just so i could train it properly and show the world that in the right hands there is nothing wrong with them. But thats another story.


----------



## Toffee44 (5 February 2011)

jasmine said:



			Why on earth would anyone pay £800 for a x-breed!!!!!!  Unbelievable 

Click to expand...

I paid that for my mongrel horse!!!!!


----------



## rowy (5 February 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			Not all poodle crosses are non shedding, some take the coat of the other breed.
		
Click to expand...

heehee thats why I said most  ours turned out non shedding anyways.


----------



## Fazzie (5 February 2011)

my friend has a chi-poo 

I dont think  its "trendy" but my girl is a bull mastiff x gsd we rescued her from the dogs trust


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 February 2011)

I have a Pattingdor- Springer dad x with Labrador x Patterdale mum.(other wise know as a mongrel)
Not trendy and not expensive £50 as a token payment but definitely a mistake as the dad has now been neutered I hear.

FDC


----------



## SuperNoodles (6 February 2011)

Paint Me Proud said:



			a colleague has a Cockerpoo - she paid £600 for it and i kid you not it is the spitting image of a Tibetan Terrier - but i know which i would prefer 

I did see a litter of Daneadoodles advertised recently - must say they were very cute and would probably be striking looking dogs but why cant they just be advertised as what they are - Great Dane x Poodle

Our old dog was, in new terms, a Sprollie, but we had her before all this silly name business and when asked she was always called our 'springer collie cross'
		
Click to expand...

My old dog (again we had him before all the silly names became popular) was a springador - his mum was a black lab & his dad was a springer spaniel - both were working gun dogs & Kip was the most fantastic family pet, I would not hesitate to have another one, although it would have to be a 1st generation x


----------



## Fii (6 February 2011)

fallenangel123 said:



			I have a Great Weiler, (great dane x Rottweiler) paid £50.00 for him nine years ago before these things got trendy. He is absolutely wonderful, good with the kids, and protective of us when we are out and about. He is a huge mainly black dog with blue eyes, so a stare generally works for him!Only trouble is I know I'll never be able to replace him!
		
Click to expand...

 I had a bitch we thought was rotty x greatdane.
  I miss her so much, she was very gentle and lovely.  I would love to have another one.


----------



## celfyddydau (3 March 2011)

Waking this up as my friend has just sent me a link to Daisy Dogs £500!

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=340467


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 March 2011)

FGS Daisy Dogs ?!  Still I suppose they wouldn't have wanted to call them s h i t on poos!


----------



## Bedlam (3 March 2011)

Oberon said:



			LOl - I was thinking about a German Border.....
		
Click to expand...



Would you need a Viszla to cross a German Border..........?!?


----------



## Flying_Filly (3 March 2011)

We have a little Springer x Lab pup. She was an accidental breeding and didn't cost much at all 

I would never call her a springador or labradinger, she is a cross breed   I say Lab x because I'm fed up of people telling us how insane eek she'll be when they hear she's got springer in her! 

Both her parents have great Field Trial Championship winners in their blood lines, but I don't expect her to have any of those qualities, nor did I buy her for those reasons.  I know both parents and how she was raised, that is more important to me then her breed.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 March 2011)

celfyddydau said:



			Waking this up as my friend has just sent me a link to Daisy Dogs £500!

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=340467

Click to expand...

Amazing, must get one! Apparently they're all non-shedding and have fantastic temperaments!


----------



## gemin1eye (3 March 2011)

Just seen an advert for "golden cockerpoo" puppies - £1200 for a bitch?!?!?!?


----------



## celfyddydau (3 March 2011)

The same friend who sent the Daisy link has just seen some "golden collies" for sale.  She had one of these that she lost about 4 yrs ago.  That one was a collie crossbreed that cost nothing.

Pretty sure you'd need a Viszla to cross the German Border   Anyone who spends £1200 on a cross breed bitch has more money than sense.


----------



## KarynK (3 March 2011)

Some gullible twonk will stomp it up and then they will breed more, that one needs reporting to the Inland Rev they can pay tax on £1200 a pup!!!  ARGH


----------



## Skippys Mum (3 March 2011)

The trade in cross breed pups really got going when the kennel club stopped letting breeders register more than one litter per bitch per year - so the hard core breeders started breeding the fancy cross breeds in between pure bred litters.

Its scandalous

As a dog groomer, I see lots and lots of these dogs and I have to say that most of the poodle crosses have good temperaments (probably better temperaments that pure bred poodles to be honest) but naive buyers are being conned right left and centre.

Round here they are selling for the best part of £1000.  Its a total disgrace.

The other thing that really gets me is the "Dog Lovers Registration" instead of kennel club registration.  Basically a way to register all the pups that cant be registered with KC papers.  Its another sham and folks fall for it constantly.

And for the record, I have 2 collies and a cross breed - the cross breed cost me the most - £45 out the pound.  Both collies were free (one was rescued off a farm at 6 months old).  There is no way I could justify spending the money they ask for these mongrels.


----------



## Toffee44 (4 March 2011)

I have a springer x lab who is a fab dog, but it does annoy me when a gun dog trainer called him a very nice example of a springador! 


I just smiled and said thanks, he starts his first class Monday


----------



## Bug2007 (4 March 2011)

Mongrels!!!!!!! 

Isn't that the name that used to be given to all these X breeds. lol

I have a lovely grey at the mo, but i did have a whippet x collie, she sisn't have a 'trendy' name she was a mongrel and we loved her all the same.

Loads of these breeds, x or not in rescue homes why pay over inflated prices for something, when you can give a home to a rescue dog with the same breeding!!!!


----------



## Pipkin (4 March 2011)

Flying_Filly said:



			We have a little Springer x Lab pup. She was an accidental breeding and didn't cost much at all 

I would never call her a springador or labradinger, she is a cross breed   I say Lab x because I'm fed up of people telling us how insane eek she'll be when they hear she's got springer in her! 

Both her parents have great Field Trial Championship winners in their blood lines, but I don't expect her to have any of those qualities, nor did I buy her for those reasons.  I know both parents and how she was raised, that is more important to me then her breed.
		
Click to expand...

I`ve got a springer x Cocker and have had people say "oh dear two spaniels in that, he`s going to be crazy"  Quite possibly the most chilled out dog I have....yes he has a thing for chewing vet wraps, boots, or anything he finds on the floor that happens to be mine but he`s not fizzy or nutty just a happy little guy. My Lab pup is more of a nutter!


----------



## pamnhols (3 April 2011)

CAYLA said:



			I have done, and gotten some results  .All you need do is send in a few pages of your local add mart type paper, along with a little note and a few sums

Click to expand...

Im sure if some of you actually bothered to read the website, you would see that is alicenced kennels that is actually a business !! Which normally means accountants and tax etc. Not queus at the dole office and if you had actually run a kennels would realise how much money goes into doing it properly and caring properly for the dogs. Im sure money made from those litters keep the rest of the dogs fit, well and fed for the rest of the year when they are not bred. You dont only feed and look after dogs when they have a litter, it is an on going thing.

Once again another case of people not knowing the facts and only believing what they want to believe.


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 April 2011)

Pamhols if you had bothered to read the whole thread you would have seen the major gripe was people charging nearly double what a pedigree dog would cost in affect for a xbreed. Most of these dogs are not health checked another bug bear  and being sold as none shedding when they cant guarantee this. 

Easy money and you can breed as many litters as you like from one bitch without KG restraints.


----------



## s4sugar (3 April 2011)

pamnhols said:



			Im sure if some of you actually bothered to read the website, you would see that is alicenced kennels that is actually a business !! Which normally means accountants and tax etc. Not queus at the dole office and if you had actually run a kennels would realise how much money goes into doing it properly and caring properly for the dogs. Im sure money made from those litters keep the rest of the dogs fit, well and fed for the rest of the year when they are not bred. You dont only feed and look after dogs when they have a litter, it is an on going thing.

Once again another case of people not knowing the facts and only believing what they want to believe.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few people on here have plenty of experience running kennels and know the costs involved. The horror is at these poor dogs being bred purely to sell to gullible public and for much more than purebred offspring of those same dogs would fetch. Many also are involved with rescue & help pick up the pieces.

if there was no market these puppy farms - used in the correct sense as the puppies are produced as a crop - would find other income instead.


----------



## Puppy (4 April 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			I have a Pattingdor- Springer dad x with Labrador x Patterdale mum.(other wise know as a mongrel)
Not trendy and not expensive £50 as a token payment but definitely a mistake as the dad has now been neutered I hear.

FDC
		
Click to expand...

Can I see a picture, please  

I have a springer x patterdale who everyone thinks is a lab puppy. It drives me mad!!


----------



## Puppy (4 April 2011)

Ayla84 said:



			I`ve got a springer x Cocker and have had people say "oh dear two spaniels in that, he`s going to be crazy" 

Click to expand...

My little Fraggle pup has working springer & cocker AND patterdale in her, and she's the most perfect little dog you could imagine!


----------



## Puppy (4 April 2011)

pamnhols said:



			and if you had actually run a kennels would realise how much money goes into doing it properly and caring properly for the dogs. Im sure money made from those litters keep the rest of the dogs fit, well and fed for the rest of the year when they are not bred. You dont only feed and look after dogs when they have a litter, it is an on going thing.
		
Click to expand...

The blooming irony of someone saying that to Cayla is hilarious!!


----------



## pamnhols (4 April 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			Pamhols if you had bothered to read the whole thread you would have seen the major gripe was people charging nearly double what a pedigree dog would cost in affect for a xbreed. Most of these dogs are not health checked another bug bear  and being sold as none shedding when they cant guarantee this. 

Easy money and you can breed as many litters as you like from one bitch without KG restraints.
		
Click to expand...

I think you would find that council licenced kennels have the same restaints on number litters bred as the Kennel Club and most decent breeders would take their dogs back if the owners cant keep them for any reason so they dont end up in rescue. It is the so called   "breeders" that decide they have a lovely dog and  would like a litter out of it just because it would be nice for the children that  get on my nerves. If anyone comes to me and asks for a stud use, I ask why they want to breed the dog and when they say, it would be lovely and educational for the children, I tell them the truth, they may lose the bitch, what happens if the half the pups die,and then when they get to 8 weeks these puppies that the children have fallen in love with have to go off to new homes,how nice is that for the children.
Those type and the BYB's can be the worst as none of them are interested in taking the dog back if circumstances change, they are often the ones that end up in rescue. 
Also the times I see adverts for a 10 week old puppy, that they have just bought and due to child allergy, time etc are having to rehome, why the hell wont the breeders take them back, they have nomally only been left home a few days.Decent breeders should be resonsible for the dogs they breed for the rest of their lives if needed.


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 April 2011)

If you mean kennels with council issued breeders licences, it is my experience that they make no effort to check the number of litters, or even the number of bitches, of course other councils may be different.
I do agree with you that the people who breed litters for all the wrong reasons (e.g. nice for the children) are as bad as the BYBs, but I am also not a fan of the huge commercial kennels.


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 April 2011)

Pamnhols most breeders breed dogs because they love the breed and want to improve it and have a code of ethics They also health test their dogs so ensuring their puppies are healthy.

What are the aims of these cross breed breeders, it is money pure and simple and If you think otherwise you are living in cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## pamnhols (4 April 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			Pamnhols most breeders breed dogs because they love the breed and want to improve it and have a code of ethics They also health test their dogs so ensuring their puppies are healthy.


What are the aims of these cross breed breeders, it is money pure and simple and If you think otherwise you are living in cloud cuckoo land.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously different area councils are better at monitering than others then, our area if very good and make all the correct checks and makes sure that all licence conditions are met.


I agree that some crosses are a bad mix and offer no improvement to the breeds at all. But some of the others do make improvements in health and temperament. If the lines of the dogs are well known and if bred sensibly and correctly, improvements can be made.

I know this is an issue that so many people are against and get on ther high horses about. But is is the slanderous remarks and assumptions and judgements that are made about people or breeders they know nothing about that really gets on my nerves. Most breeds of dogs were originally a cross of something else before they became a " pedigree " breed.

I think its mad that so many people get up tight about it, but how many horses in the world are cross breeds ,bred to get characteristics from both breeds, but that seems to be ok with horses.


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 April 2011)

I agree with you Pamnhol about the horses there are far too many being bred but you will find those of good breeding will always find a market. With regards to cross breeding of horses there are some good crosses but where your argument falls down horses only  have 1 offspring whereas dogs can have anything up to 18. Ive only owned 2 mares in my time and never felt the need to breed to make a quick buck. My 2 bitches(Lancashire Healers) I never bred from because I thought they were not good specimens of the breed and that was my main concern.

You cannot improve pedigree breeds by crossing it to another breed you would never get the KC to register it.

The reason people get up tight about these cross breeds is the rescue centres are over flowing with dogs so why add to it. As I said before its all about making money and nothing you have said has made me change my mind.


----------



## Brontie (4 April 2011)

Springerman! Springer Spaniel X Doberman! Nan's just got one, it's only a puppy, incredibly cute but it does admittedly look just look like a Labrador!


----------



## amage (4 April 2011)

Well I had a "Pure Accidental" aka Cavalier King Charles X Bernese Mountain Dog. he was a complete mistake and I rehomed him and he was a little star! People regularly used to stop me and ask his breeding...if you say pure-accidental quick enough as all one word people fall for it!


----------



## mollichop (5 April 2011)

amage said:



			Well I had a "Pure Accidental" aka Cavalier King Charles X Bernese Mountain Dog. he was a complete mistake and I rehomed him and he was a little star! People regularly used to stop me and ask his breeding...if you say pure-accidental quick enough as all one word people fall for it!
		
Click to expand...

 Seriously, I know you said it was accidental but those 2 breeds should never have been allowed to get it on - am hoping the CKCS was the dog!


----------



## Spudlet (5 April 2011)

Ayla84 said:



			I`ve got a springer x Cocker and have had people say "oh dear two spaniels in that, he`s going to be crazy" 

Click to expand...

Hang on a minute, a purebred Springer or Cocker would have two spaniels in them as well People make me laugh

I think the worry can be that, as with any dog, people get them because they look cute as puppies, then can't cope... but there's probably no responsible breeder to take the pup back so they end up on the freeads. Happens with backyard breeders of purebreds too of course, but these dogs with cute little names do seem prone to it - people don't realise what they are taking on.

I have seen a 'springer-dor' working and I thought he was ace. There's a nice one at work too. I'd have one as a working dog, but I wouldn't be paying silly money for it!


----------



## amage (5 April 2011)

mollichop said:



 Seriously, I know you said it was accidental but those 2 breeds should never have been allowed to get it on - am hoping the CKCS was the dog!
		
Click to expand...

yes the KC was the dog. I didn't produce them only gave a home to my fella when he was a 4 year old. it was a ridiculous cross and really was a true accident. the bitch got loose on the wrong day. She had been used for purebreds and was retired from breeding but she wanted one more go!!


----------

